# Cutting rigid conduits



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Drop a sleeve of SS between the conductors and pipe, then cut with a small sized cut off tool.
A Dremmel would take a long time but the heat would be lower & less filing afterwords.

I did this with 1" that came up in a bollard control box on the road side.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Wirenuting said:


> Drop a sleeve of SS between the conductors and pipe, then cut with a small sized cut off tool.
> A Dremmel would take a long time but the heat would be lower & less filing afterwords.
> 
> I did this with 1" that came up in a bollard control box on the road side.


I agree. 

Try and slide another smaller pipe over the wires, say a 3" to protect them from a saw blade or cut off wheel. This is what I do when I remember to bring a piece of pipe.....otherwise I just do it verrrrrry carefully.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Maybe you could break out some of the conduit around the pipes and unscrew the stub ups from the coupling underground.( if there is one, which there probably is). Then just screw a shorter one on.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Because of a major rework project we have to cut 8 4"conduits that come vertically through a pad. There are 2 rows of 4 and the spacing is 1 5/8 front to back row and side to side.
> There are 500MCM cables in each which we don't to remove.
> I am all out of ideas as to how to cut in such close quarters and I am looking for some fresh ideas.
> 
> Thanks LC


That sounds rough. Is there a possibility that if the PAD material permits to unhook the wires and turn the conduits out from the nearest coupling below the surface of the pad?


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

I've never used it, but there is an abrasive cutting wire.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Pull the damn wire out.


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

xlink said:


> I've never used it, but there is an abrasive cutting wire.


That's gonna take a bit of time with rigid.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

buddhakii said:


> That's gonna take a bit of time with rigid.


Yes it would. I'm throwing ideas out, not throwing ideas away. It's your turn.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Have you tried wrenching them out?

If there is a coupling within a short distance, you might be able to spin the pipe out. One of those nifty visual probe tools would be helpful there.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

We cut them with a 4 wheel pipe cutter. Also used a piece of light wall PVC pipe to protect the conductors. 

Thanks LC


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> We cut them with a 4 wheel pipe cutter. Also used a piece of light wall PVC pipe to protect the conductors.
> 
> Thanks LC


4 inch GRC with an inch and five eighths clearance? Must be a good one.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Rigid is very forgiving. If you could just score it most of the way through it will snap off.

Or,
Make a wood or some kind of dam around the pipe and add some liquid nitrogen and a sledge hammer.


----------



## JacksonburgFarmer (Jul 5, 2008)

Dumb question....but if you cut them off.....you will then have no threads.....what are you doing for a bushing and bonding at that point....just curious:blink:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

JacksonburgFarmer said:


> Dumb question....but if you cut them off.....you will then have no threads.....what are you doing for a bushing and bonding at that point....just curious:blink:


 good question!


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

JacksonburgFarmer said:


> Dumb question....but if you cut them off.....you will then have no threads.....what are you doing for a bushing and bonding at that point....just curious:blink:


http://www.emersonindustrial.com/en...etScrew_Insulated_Ground_Bushings_RMC_IMC.pdf


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Because of a major rework project we have to cut 8 4"conduits that come vertically through a pad. There are 2 rows of 4 and the spacing is 1 5/8 front to back row and side to side.
> There are 500MCM cables in each which we don't to remove.
> I am all out of ideas as to how to cut in such close quarters and I am looking for some fresh ideas.
> 
> Thanks LC


Pour the pad up higher? :laughing: Just sayin. It sometimes is okay and easiest.


----------

